# New 28rsds



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

We really are crazy people. We drove to OH from Texas to get our Outback. Kids can now say they have been in 8 new states! We spent three nights camping on the way home. It was great! So for we haven't found any issues. Excursion didn't win any speed records but did just fine pulling it.

Dh is already talking Mods. Not sure which ones he wants to do first. I want to do some looking at different ideas on how you manage storage in the "kitchen". One question is what ideas have others came up with for sheets for the bunks. They look longer than twins. Even using sleeping bags I would like some type of sheets to protect them. I guess we also need to look for rails for the top bunk. 11 yo checked the floor out the last night, sleeping bag and all. Funny part is he didn't even wake up and doesn't remember it at all.

Nola


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

HI Nola!

Welcome and congrats. We love our 28. And yes the gravity thing seems to be common, first night out my 9YO son fell out of his bed as well.









For our bunks we put plastic mattress covers over them then wrapped the mattress in a fleece blanket. The kids sleep in fleece sleeping bags when it is warm, and we carry some 20 degree bags as well if they get too chilly.

As far as organizing the kitchen, that will be your preference, the flip down drawer is pretty high on our to-do list to convert to a real drawer.

I had also removed the curb side lower bunk, now our 1YO sleeps in her pack and play and the dog's crate goes up on the carpeted area. There are some pictures of this in our gallery.

Safe travels, and enjoy!
Carl


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Outbackers. Congratulations on your new Outback. Glad to have you on board. I know you will enjoy the board.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Hi Nola,

We have the same model. The kids love the bunks.







We don't use sleeping bags. I got sheets at Bed, Bath, and Beyond (made from Beech wood, have elstic all the way around bottom sheet, we got a gold color to blend in with camper). They didn't say they were the extra long, but I checked the chart on the package to make sure they would fit. As for blankets, I cut a king size comforter in half and sewed the middle up. Put one on each top bunk.

Our son wanted a rail, so we got a wooden closet rod a little longer than the length of the top bunk and mounted rod holders (one has solid edges, other is like a cresent moon edge to catch the rail). He slides the rod in and out to get up and down from the bunk.

Anita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on the neww TT









If interested, here are the mods I did to mine. You might be real interested in the bunk ladder.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...er&user=872

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new 28!!! Lets see... Mods...

Vent covers, power vents (or combo them), closing floor registers. A top drawer in the kitchen in place of the tip out. More shelves in the closets. This winter, I'm replicating someone's idea for a mode that was a box with drawers or doors that sits on the low cabinet next to the sink. It then sits on the floor when the bed is in (now who did that?!?!







). Oh, and you can always replace the step to get in the rear bed with one that opens and stores stuff. (shoes for us). Most importantly, have fun with the mods!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on the 28. You picked it up and used it on the way home. That's the way to go.







Enjoy.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Nola,

Welcome to the site. Did you go to Holman? Bought ours there. We love our 28.







The only mod we have done so far is the flat screen on the cabinet. Go to Walmart and they have a bracket that you slide on and off, you won't have to unscrew any bolts, real easy for storing tv while traveling. As for the bed rails, used the safety first rails from the kids' beds at home. DW wants to switch cabinet door in bathroom so opens normal. Going to put in doors under the dinette for easy access. Hoping to use long, slender bins for "drawers".

Once again Welcome!

Mike


----------

